# Lost Vape Triade DNA200 Tripple 18650 Mod



## Dubz (22/4/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (22/4/16)

so it is a kitted out rolo?


----------



## BumbleBee (22/4/16)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> so it is a kitted out rolo?


Yip, looks like a Reuleaux with mags and a body kit

Reactions: Like 2


----------

